# should i get rechecking done in cbse 12th exam ?



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2007)

i want to get my maths paper rechecke what do u guys think ?

this clause bothers me in the form



> i.                   The marks, on verification will be revised upward or downward, as per the actual marks obtained by the candidate in his/her answer book.





what to do..have u'll heard of any marks decrease after rechecking?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 9, 2007)

So i suppose ur another victim of CBSEs checking.I think what some of the checkers do(not all/maybe all)is just have a look at the appearance of the paper and give marks away.Sometimes the guy who fails in english in the preboard gets the highest in the board.One of my friends who was an absolute serious student and took both board and entrance exams seriously got only 85% in CBSE but got 7th rank in WBJEE(He prepared for both exams).Even idiots got above 90%.Also when i had joined a new school in 11t i found that many students of that school failed in the half yearly exams though they scored above 90% in tenth.Now coming to the point.Yes sometimes u might get ur marks increased during rechecking but sometimes it decreases also.And rechecking not rechecking but reevaluation where only the marks are recalculated and no rechecking is done.However if u have a politician friend of urs u can get ur paper totally rechecked infront of u.And with the rights to information act u can even have a look at ur paper urself.It might take a year though.


----------



## pushkar (Jun 9, 2007)

I am also getting rechecking done for my english paper. Even some of my average classmates have scored above 85, while they gave me much less, even though I always used to get A1 grade before. I definitely think there is some mistake in the checking of my english paper. 

But the problem is that they only recalculate the marks. They do not recheck the whole paper.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 9, 2007)

There s no use of it... 
Waste of time and money...
U cant even be sure that ur paper is checked by teachers... they get it checked by peons and stuff...
but still u cbse ppl are better off than MU engg students... Come to engg and see how they ruin ur career..


----------



## pushkar (Jun 9, 2007)

I am not very sure if they will increase my marks, but I won't have peace of mind until I get my english paper re-evaulated.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 9, 2007)

Don't take risk unless you think that you have got too less marks compared to what you had done in the exam. What would be your plight if your marks are decreased.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> Don't take risk unless you think that you have got too less marks compared to what you had done in the exam. What would be your plight if your marks are decreased.



that is the whole problem man..i am not sure abt my marks increasing..i'll check with the solution & then decide i guess


----------



## JaswinderSingh (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes you should get your CBSE Result revaluated.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 9, 2008)

Hiya dude .. Supposing that you got marks around say 95 .. then be certain that theres a very little possiblty of ur marks increasing .... Also i think CBSE has a rule that every student shud pass unless he's braindead .......

Atleast in the chennai region of CBSE i can say it with confidence that ur paper is actually checked twice if not more by subject teachers  ... and then finally the head evaluator guy checks the paper for totalling or other mistakes like a question not being checked ..... 
However if u r from the northern region then u shud give it a shot .....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

This is one reason I like ICSE.. .


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 9, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ..
> U cant even be sure that ur paper is checked by teachers... they get it checked by peons and stuff.



We had such scams recently.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> This is one reason I like ICSE.. .



I've passed ICSE! It's no better! They're all birds of a feather!

@ssk_the_gr8: DON'T even bother! I advice you against it! It's no use. They'll just burp after digesting your money and send you the same marks again! No increase whatsoever! No decrease whatsoever! They don't actually recheck stuff, they (veeeery rarely) just see if there is any mistake in the sum total of your marks. More frequently, they just send it right back(Not the money!)


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 9, 2008)

Check the date of the original post guys!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 9, 2008)

^^Oh hell! sorry! missed that! I guess Jaswinder Singh bumped it and then three others contributed so I thought this was a new thread! Sorry All!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2008)

^^
It doesnt matter....I mean..it's not a useless topic
Any "successful" stories of rechecking?


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 9, 2008)

damn, these old threads should be locked


----------

